# To The Batcave Robin



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my completed Adam West Batman from Moebius. This was a great kit to build and paint, and went together rather easily. Hope you all enjoy the pics.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice Build ! That's the Batman I grew up with :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good work, old chum!


----------

